# Mudroom Bench Build



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I just finished up my first attempt at a built-in, and I'm pretty happy with the results, although I do have a few things to touch up.

The space is about 7 feet wide, and spans the area between my garage door entrance into the house and the door into our kitchen. The idea was to have a bench with shoe storage underneath and hooks for hanging coats/hats above. I also wanted to incorporate a cabinet to store our recycling bin and have a counter top for keys, etc. 

I also included some adjustable shelves above the recycle bin to hold baskets full of misc. "stuff" that seems to accumulate in the entryway.

I fully intended on taking progress pics, but of course, forgot to stop and take pictures along the way. I will include a few of the ones that I managed to remember to take...

Again, this was my first attempt, so any suggestions for improvement are welcome!

Began by building the bench base and shoe storage. Cut the dados into the bench top and bottom to accept the inserts for the shoe cubbies.








Glued up the assembly with the inserts.








I built the cabinet for the recycle bin the same way I would a kitchen cabinet, and glued up an oak countertop for it. Put a chamfer on the counter to ease the edge. (no pics)

Then I started the top section that was going to house the baskets. I wanted to use adjustable shelves incase we want to change the size/number of baskets. I drilled the shelf pin holes with a simple jig made for that purpose. 1/2" holes cut into the template, then have a 1/2" bushing in the plunge router to match. Created straight, evenly spaces SUPER fast...and was repeatable to make sure everything was level.









More to follow...


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

*More...*

After the bench was assembled and in place, I attached the countertop and the storage bins. I added a top shelf to enclose the project into 1 unit.

I made the cushion by covering 1/4" plywood with 3 inch foam and then covering with fabric. Simply pulled the fabric tight and stapled on the underside. 

I added the vertical strips and horizontal piece to hold the hooks and create a board and batten look.

I painted the larger pieces and all of the trim prior to assembly, then gave it a final coat once all the nail holes were filled and sanded.

First attempt at a built-in complete! (and the wife was happy, so it was a win-win for me


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Built ins*

CMM
A very nice job on a very useful built in.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks good, lots of utility - thanks for sharing


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great design & build for an area that is sometimes forgotten. Be safe.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree with Woodchox, great use of space and looks great!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks very nice...fits perfectly in the space. I love built ins. ....


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That turned out very nicely. Good job!


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Nice work looks great


----------

